# Is my new baby budgie sick?



## myatibbs_ (Sep 25, 2020)

I just brought a new budgie on Tuesday, He's a baby(7 weeks old). Once I had put him in his new cage I noticed he was opening his beak a little. I wasn't sure if this was due to stress or not so I left him. It's now Friday, he's been eating, chirping, flying and sitting on our fingers. He becomes fluffy when he's on our fingers and is comfortable enough to clean himself on us. However I've now noticed that he's opening his beak wider and sort of sticks his tounge out. It kind of looks like he's gagging a little. I've also noticed his blinking is a little out. On his right side he sometimes keeps his eye shut or closes it more. He hasn't been very sleepy and isn't fluffy all the time and there is no signs of tail bobbing. He seems happy however i know what I have pointed out are signs of sickness and am not sure whether these may be due to stress from moving homes or whether I should take him to the vet. He is getting more comfortable everyday and has started to dip his head into his water bowl. I don't know whether he's drinking it or not so I'm unsure 0on whether him lifting his beak could be dehydration.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your little one! First of all, although it seems like he's settling in well so far, usually it's recommended to let your budgie settle in for two weeks before trying to take him or her out of the cage. This is so that they can build a sense of security in their cage and get used to their new environment without the added stress of coming out! During this time is a great time to get to know him by sitting next to his cage and talking to him as often as possible, etc. so that when the time comes to work with him on taming and bonding he's more used to you :thumbsup: 

From what you've described, I don't think he's sick since he's active and not showing any other symptoms. Budgies normally do quirky things like that, such as closing one eye, and the beak movements you're seeing are probably him adjusting his crop after eating or for a stretch, or yawning! Of course, if you're concerned, it never hurts to discuss things with your avian vet to make sure that your little one is doing ok. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! It's great to have you with us - to start, be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and resources, including the many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything. 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help! 

We hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Star has provided you with good information with regard to the beak opening and blinking
What is your little fellow's name? He sounds precious!
We'd LOVE to see some pictures if you have some to share!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------

